# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Frag da Semana 21 *** Leilão ***

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

_Frag da Semana 21 *** Leilão ***

_*Foto da Colónia Mãe
*


*Foto do frag*





_Montipora Aequituberculata_

*Cor:* Vermelho / Laranja.

*Dieta:* Secreções produzidas pelas zooxanthaellae;

*Agressividade:* baixa
*
Dificuldade:* Baixa

*Iluminação :* Média a Alta

*Corrente:* média

*Notas Gerais:* Entrega em mão em casa do nosso digníssimo Administrador

*Parametros de água :* (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

*Distribuição:*



*Observações:* Quem ganhar o leilão leva mais quatro mudas do aquário do Juca.









*********************************************

Este leilão termina no dia 2 de Junho de 2007 pelas 23:59H

As licitações terão de ser sempre arredondadas a (um euro)

Caso se observe alguma licitação nos últimos segundos, serão dados mais 5 minutos sucessivos a cada licitação do leilão.

Independentemente do prazo para o levantamento por parte do vencedor, o frag deve ser pago de imediato por transferência bancária para a nossa conta (NIB: 000702920002620000178 ) do Banco Espirito Santo

Caso a transferência não seja efectuada no prazo máximo de 5 dias úteis o frag será atribuído ao 2º membro com licitação imediatamente inferior.

Base inicial - 1 Euro

----------------------------------------------------------

Recordamos que a receita obtida pelo *Leilão Frag da Semana* se destina a angariação de fundos para o nosso fórum.

* O *Frag da Semana 21* é oferecido pelo nosso companheiro *Júlio Macieira*.

*Editado:* Colocação de mais um frag a ser oferecido

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

10 :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

20

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

25

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Vão-me desculpar o "off-topic", mas tenho de fazer este reparo.




> Entrega em mão em casa do nosso digníssimo Administrador


Os responsáveis pelo RF têm de rever a forma de entrega das frags apresentadas a leilão, pois condições como a citada limitam a participação de muitos membros, como é o meu caso.  :Prabaixo:  

Até poderíamos estar interessados na frag, mas só o facto de nos termos de deslocar a Coimbra (neste caso) para levantar um coral, leva-nos logo a desistir e a não participar. Ficava extremamente caro.  :SbRiche:  

Agora imaginem que a frag da semana é oriunda de Lisboa e do Algarve?  :Admirado:   :Icon Cry: 

Se não for possível alterar as condições actuais, paciência. Sorte para aqueles que residente perto do local de origem da frag. Nós cá no Noroeste Peninsular, como Viana do Castelo, com pouca oferta, ficamos a "chupar no dedo", como se costuma dizer por aqui!... :yb620:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

30

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas :SbOk3:  

Dou 40.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas

Já para não falar nas ilhas... agora tinha de me deslocar ao continente para trazer o frag... :yb665:   :yb668: 
acho que foi muito bem feito o reparo, as vezes mesmo antes de licitar o frag, ja estamos excluidos devido a não enviarem por ctt... acho injusto.

abraço

Rúben

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá:  

Trata-se SPS, não faço ideia do tempo de demora nem como os acondicionar para enviar por correio.

Sem qualquer tipo de responsabilidade no modo como os corais poderão chegar a cada um vou enviar pelo correio e indicarei depois os custos de envio dependendo do local para onde forem enviados.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas Julio

Tenho comprado alguns frags a membros do forum com sucesso. Normalmente demoram 2 a 3 dias a chegar à Madeira, e normalmente pago 5  de transporte. Muitas das vezes compreende-se o não envio por ctt, devido à fragilidade dos frags, mas outras vezes os corais aré são resistentes e não enviam...

abraço

Rúben

----------


## CarlosMaia

42 Euros
Abraço a todos
Carlos Maia

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Olá  
> 
> Trata-se SPS, não faço ideia do tempo de demora nem como os acondicionar para enviar por correio.
> 
> Sem qualquer tipo de responsabilidade no modo como os corais poderão chegar a cada um vou enviar pelo correio e indicarei depois os custos de envio dependendo do local para onde forem enviados.


Nada mais simples que um saco com água (com pouca) dos mais fortes para não haver azares e podes até mandar para a China! Agora a sério, estou farto de enviar frags para as ilhas, por correio normal e chegam em 2 dias (ou mesmo no dia seguinte) sem problemas. As caixas em correio registado com peso até 2 kg seguem por apenas 5 euros.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Prates

:Olá:  

45...

É pa Ganhar

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Faltam 10 minutos para encerrar o leilão do Frag Da Semana 21*

----------


## Rui Bessa

50
 Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## João Magano

51 

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Faltam 5 minutos para encerrar o leilão do Frag Da Semana 21*

----------


## Carlos Prates

52

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foram concedidos 5 minutos de espera para outras licitações

----------


## João Magano

53 

----------


## Luis Nunes

Boas  :SbOk:  

 :Palmas:    54  :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foram concedidos 5 minutos de espera para licitação

----------


## Carlos Prates

60

----------


## João Magano

61    :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 2 minutos para encerrar este leilão

----------


## Carlos Prates

65

----------


## João Magano

66 

----------


## Carlos Prates

67

----------


## João Magano

68   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Nunes

Boas  :SbOk:  

 :Palmas:    68  :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Oferta feita a ultima da hora

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foram concedidos mais 5 minutos ao leilão

----------


## Carlos Prates

Já ganhaste.... :yb620:

----------


## Carlos Prates

70 
Enquanto houver bateria no portatil... :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 4 minutos para encerrar o leilão

----------


## João Magano

71   :SbPoiss:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foram concedidos de novo 5 minutos para licitações

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 3 minutos para encerrar o leilão

----------


## Carlos Prates

72

----------


## Luis Nunes

Boas  :SbOk:  

 :Palmas:    73  :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foram condedidos de novo 5 minutos de prolongamento a este leilão

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 3 minutos para encerrar o leilão Frag da Sema 21

----------


## Carlos Prates

75

----------


## João Magano

76   :bompost:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Foram de novo concedidos 5 minutos de prolongamento ao leilão

----------


## Julio Macieira

O leilão termina dentro de 3 minutos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Falta 1 minuto

----------


## Julio Macieira

Leilão encerrado.


O Leilão frrag da Semana 21 foi atribuido ao companheiro João Magano por 76€

----------


## Luis Nunes

Boas  :SbOk:  
estava difícil

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Magano

Estava a ver que essa bateria nunca mais ia abaixo  :SbPoiss:  


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Nunes

Aleluia  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Prates

:SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:  


 :yb620:   :yb620:

----------

